# Rand Show



## SmokeyJoe (31/3/18)

Hi all

Just want to know if anyone went to the rand show yesterday? Just want to know if its worth it


----------



## zadiac (31/3/18)

I was there the last one and it was a mess. I'll never go again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/3/18)

How a mess?


----------



## zadiac (7/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How a mess?



People were so clumped together I felt I couldn't breathe. I became claustrophobic at some point and just had to get out of there. Maybe I went on the wrong day or maybe it was just me. I normally do not like crowds. The crowd was just too dense for me. "Mess" is maybe not the correct word, but that's how I felt about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

